# I hate moving....



## TAB (Feb 7, 2009)

We bought a larger house...

Same payment, about 350 sq bigger and best of all...

*
a 4 car garage.*

We get the keys wed.

now comes the fun part, moving.

any guess as to why I like the place?


----------



## MochaLatte (Nov 17, 2011)

Garage is going to make an awesome fish room!!! LOL And moving in general is a pain, but when tanks are involved it's even more stressful. Hope everyone a safe and happy move


----------



## Disturbed (Aug 17, 2011)

I too have to move soon  I have 6 20 gallon talls to move that all have shrimp in them. Not going to be fun at all! Awesome score on a 4 car garage thats massive! plan on making 1 of them a fish room? or 2 of them lol


----------



## TAB (Feb 7, 2009)

MochaLatte said:


> Garage is going to make an awesome fish room!!! LOL And moving in general is a pain, but when tanks are involved it's even more stressful. Hope everyone a safe and happy move


getting rid of all but 2 tanks. Trust me between tools, boats, projects...etc I have atleast 20 tons to move, from just the garage and the shed... ick.

linky

http://www.aquaticplantcentral.com/forumapc/sale-trade/81689-moving-sale-plants-tanks-junk.html


----------



## MochaLatte (Nov 17, 2011)

Man would love the plants...if only you were closer  What size tanks are you keeping?


----------



## TAB (Feb 7, 2009)

oh man what a mess, I get about half way done, then get a call from a client saying a tree fell on the house next too hers and can I come take a look...

oh boy, 8 days of stablizing the house and disconnecting services, all so that right around the 1st of the year it can be torn down. yuck.


----------

